
The WannaCry Ransomware Hackers Made Some Major Mistakes - taylorbuley
https://www.wired.com/2017/05/wannacry-ransomware-hackers-made-real-amateur-mistakes/
======
draw_down
We can laugh as long as we like, but maybe the next attackers won't make such
simple mistakes. Or maybe this was just a test that got out of hand, etc. In
any case, this thing temporarily being defeated because it checked a domain,
or the failure to use many bitcoin addresses are easily fixed. If we get smug
about this, we do so at our peril.

~~~
schoen
Yeah, the Morris worm had some major mistakes too. Later worm authors with
seriously malicious intent managed to learn from it, and from one another's
mistakes.

